# odd marks on the screen, screen corruption?



## bela (Dec 8, 2016)

Hello,
I have had a problem for a while: some kind of screen corruption appears on my screen occasionally(see pic). This mostly happens when I use firefox, chrome or thunderbird... 
Does this happen to anybody else?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2016)

That appears to be an issue with the display controller inside the monitor. It's the chip that does the actual switching of the pixels. It could possibly also be caused by bad video memory of the graphics card. So, I'd try a different monitor first as it's easier to swap.


----------



## bela (Dec 8, 2016)

SirDice said:


> That appears to be an issue with the display controller inside the monitor. It's the chip that does the actual switching of the pixels. It could possibly also be caused by bad video memory of the graphics card. So, I'd try a different monitor first as it's easier to swap.



It's a laptop (Thinkpad T420s), I'll try tee see if it happens with an external monitor. When I use Debian on this same machine, it doesn't happen though, so maybe it isn't a hardware issue?


----------

